# room treatment



## 1fspeed (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm working to improve the sound of a DIY 2 channel system. Unfortunately my appreciation for acoustics developed after the construction of my system... Given my speakers are bolted to a concrete wall, moving subs/speakers to improve room response is not an option.

I've just started looking at waterfall plots and as a result I'm not sure what to make of my room. Massive issues seem to lie in the 30hz and to a lesser extent in the 90hz neighborhood.

Treatment thoughts? Can i build something that will deal with the 30hz issues? Panel traps? I plan to treat 1st reflection points and currently have a ceiling cloud of 6" fiberglass.

Room is 14' x 18' with 9' ceilings. Concrete floor, wall behind speakers is also concrete, 2x6/sheetrock elsewhere.

Any thoughts regarding the waterfall or treatment would be immensely appreciated
Thanks
Ryan


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Set the Z axis back to 300ms or so. Bottom scale set at about 45 db down from average peak level.

30Hz will be very tough to deal with. Looks modal to me but seating doesn't bear that out most likely. Pull the mic forward a foot, then back to center and over a foot and see what you get. 

Bryan


----------



## 1fspeed (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks Bryan.

I updated the waterfall - I think. Z axis is now 400, bottom limit set to 50 - other than eyeballing it, wasn't exactly sure what you meant by"45 db down from average peak level".

I'll run the other measurements as you suggested as see what happens. I used a quick room mode calculator which gave me 31 and 93hz as axial modes... so you're probably right

really appreciate the input as it helps me think through all the numbers.

Ryan


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

I agree with Bryan, the 30 Hz is probably modal and will be difficult to deal with. 
What are the room dimensions?


----------



## 1fspeed (Jul 12, 2013)

Room is 4.165W x 5.486L x 2.717H (meters)

Thanks!


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Those dimensions give room modes of aprox 31, 41, 51 and 63 Hz with the 63Hz being a dual mode.

As per Bob Golds site http://www.bobgolds.com/Mode/RoomModes.htm


----------

